# NREMT exam.. for non-US



## kirky kirk (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey, guys? Yeah, I've tried searching for, and not finding any similar threads so..

Could a non-US citizen EMT-B, outside the US, take the NREMT exam? :unsure:


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 11, 2013)

kirkyrabbit said:


> Hey, guys? Yeah, I've tried searching for, and not finding any similar threads so..
> 
> Could a non-US citizen EMT-B, outside the US, take the NREMT exam? :unsure:



I non-us citizen can take the NREMT. The catch is you have to have a recognized training program. There are very few programs (if any) outside of the US that they accept. Most people have to go through a US program. I have heard of people with foreign education getting state certification and using that as a basis to test for NREMT. With so many states now using the NREMT this may be much harder than it was a few years ago.


----------



## kirky kirk (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info Medic Tim.

That sucks, for me. I was really hoping I could take that exam.


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 11, 2013)

kirkyrabbit said:


> Thanks for the info Medic Tim.
> 
> That sucks, for me. I was really hoping I could take that exam.



I just noticed you are also an RN.

Your RN license may be transferable to the US. some states use pre hospital RN's or have programs in place to bridge to or challenge paramedic. I am sure there are others here that can better explain the process.


----------



## kirky kirk (Oct 11, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> I just noticed you are also an RN.



Yeah, well I'm a RN here in the Philippines. :unsure:

I still have to take and pass the NCLEX-RN exam to be a RN in the US; which I'm currently studying and reviewing for, for a few months now.



Medic Tim said:


> Your RN license may be transferable to the US. some states use pre hospital RN's or have programs in place to bridge to or challenge paramedic. I am sure there are others here that can better explain the process.



Cool! I'll look into that. Thanks again, really appreciate the info. ^_^


----------



## kirky kirk (Oct 12, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> ...non-us citizen can take the NREMT... catch is you have to have a recognized training program...



Know any recognized training programs outside the US? :unsure:


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 12, 2013)

kirkyrabbit said:


> Know any recognized training programs outside the US? :unsure:



I do not. I am not usually an advocate for this but with your background you would probably do ok. There are places in the US that do "boot camp" style EMT classes. Some lasting as little as 2-3 weeks. As a worst case scenario you would be able to do something like that. There are also EMT and paramedic programs online...the catch is you have to fly out to the school a few times for labs and sometimes hospital/ambulance ride time.


----------

